# Wilderness Dunes Contact Info



## Justin (Jan 11, 2006)

Has anyone recently been able to communicate with the Wilderness Dunes resort? I sent e-mails to book 2007 week, but I never received any reply?

Justin


----------



## Janie (Jan 11, 2006)

mwright@legacyhotels.co.za


is the email I use to reach the resort manager


----------

